# Drive slippage and strange behavior .. 926 series



## bobiam (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a 926 series that is approx 8 yrs old but had few hours on it when I bought it from a friend a year ago. I noted the drive was slipping so I opened up the machine and found the friction disc badly worn and the alum speed plate very greasy. I cleaned the plate very wel and installed a new OEM friction disc. Adjusted the associated tensions to the manual spec. 

Very disappointed with performance. Drive will hang up and stop pulling (slip, I suppose) when encountfering a difficult challenge and the lever that locks the diff is nearly a waste of time trying to use. 

I'd like to eliminate the diff and let the machine pull evenly if that's the cure. But I'll consider any advice available. I'm missing my old Simplicity!!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, from the Keystone state

Is 926 the size or actual model? Could you please give a little more info? 
Something else. You should never reall have heavy resistance on a blower. What are you trying to do? Plow with it? Just match your speed to your job. Don *NOT* try to force the blower through the snow. If it is still slipping make sure your platter/disc is still clean and is moving into the rubber drive. Some may complain about this system but 40 years and almost all companies using it, it can't be all bad.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

To add to Micah's good reply, the drive plate normally is cleaned with a rag and gas or alcohol. You should verify the pressure of the friction wheel against the drive plate with the rod or cable adjustment from your auger handle towards where it enters the at the bottom back of the blower, there should be an adjustment to tighten it and lastly make sure your drive belt is in good condition as it may be slipping also. Good Luck


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Right, Norm. I completely forgot the drive belt. That disc can be working perfectly but still not move the blower, because the belt is bad.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## bobiam (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks much Shryp...... You hit it square on the head. I investigated the parts lists and serial numbers and found that my machine was built without this baffle. Although it was less than $20 I called Ariens service and asked why this was not a recall on my machine when they added it to later machines (I know .... a recall was too much to ask for). The rep agreed that it needs the part and sent me the kit for free. I installed it in a half hour or so and 2 storms later it's running perfectly. Drive belt was OK. 
Thanks so much........don't know what I would have do otherwise. It's not like me to go to a stealer (I mean dealer) for a machine repair. And a good chance the mechanic would not even know about the missing baffle.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

What is your model number in the white decal affixed to the frame?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

*Ariens 526025 - 8.5-11.5 Belt Improvement Kit Belt Drive Upgrade Kit 8.5 HP/11.5 HP 52602500
**Ariens 526024 - Belt Upgrade Kit Belt Drive Upgrade Kit 13HP 52602400*


----------



## bobiam (Feb 5, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> What is your model number in the white decal affixed to the frame?


I really don't want to kneel down in my slushy garage to see that number without knowing that it's really important to you. But I can tell you that the part number that you provided above is NOT what I installed. If you watched the vid, that is the part, but the kit now includes another replacement part. If you need the kit you can look up your model and serial number and review the parts list for the correct kit number. Ariens may ship it to you for free if you call their factory tech guys.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

bobiam said:


> I really don't want to kneel down in my slushy garage to see that number without knowing that it's really important to you. But I can tell you that the part number that you provided above is NOT what I installed. If you watched the vid, that is the part, but the kit now includes another replacement part. If you need the kit you can look up your model and serial number and review the parts list for the correct kit number. Ariens may ship it to you for free if you call their factory tech guys.


926 is only the Model NAME, or in the case of "926" it can also be a blanket term that stands for the 926000 series...When you are asking others for help, these identifiers are next to useless. One can only accurately help if they have the Model NUMBER, and that number is only found on that white tag. From that I can tell, if you truly have a differential model, or whether it's just a spur gear with a trigger. Getting each to work properly is similar but different.

I know that is not the baffle kit number. They are drive belt improver kits that are separate from the engine baffle. There is also a separate auger belt improver kit. There are many kits for the early 926's as Ariens didn't know about the problems until the machines were already in the field. If you wish further help to get your early 926 operating properly, let us know the Model NUMBER so you don't get a thread of confusing inaccurate info. There are approximately 50 different 926 models now and we can't be mind readers.


----------



## bobiam (Feb 5, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> 926 is only the Model NAME, or in the case of "926" it can also be a blanket term that stands for the 926000 series...When you are asking others for help, these identifiers are next to useless. One can only accurately help if they have the Model NUMBER, and that number is only found on that white tag. From that I can tell, if you truly have a differential model, or whether it's just a spur gear with a trigger. Getting each to work properly is similar but different.
> 
> I know that is not the baffle kit number. They are drive belt improver kits that are separate from the engine baffle. There is also a separate auger belt improver kit. There are many kits for the early 926's as Ariens didn't know about the problems until the machines were already in the field. If you wish further help to get your early 926 operating properly, let us know the Model NUMBER so you don't get a thread of confusing inaccurate info. There are approximately 50 different 926 models now and we can't be mind readers.


Thanks, but since talking to Ariens about how the diff thing works and installing the baffle kit the thing is working satisfactorily. So, at this point I consider it fixed.


----------

